# DIY Paw Print Impressions?



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

In 1995 I, along with my cousin, spent an afternoon in the kitchen mixing various things (flour? glue?!) and made some type of clay that we then pressed my kitten's paws into. Nearly 15 years later (and now that my cat is at the Bridge) I still treasure the prints. I would love to make them for ET, however I a google search did not yield any instructions, just pre-made kits which I'm not interested in.

Does anyone know what I'm talking about and have a "recipe" to make this plaster/clay stuff? I don't even think we had to bake it... I think it just hardened overnight, and then I painted it.

Thanks!

-BP


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is a recipe for "salt dough" for making a baby hand print impression. I think the recipe will work just fine for kitties. You may want to halve or quarter the recipe though as the recipe yields a fist size portion.

Salt Dough Recipe:

* 1/2 cup of table salt
* 3/4 cup of flour
* 2 tablespoons of mineral oil
* 2 teaspoons of cream of tartar
* 1/2 cup water
* Optional: couple drops of food coloring

http://www.make-baby-stuff.com/salt-dough-recipe.html


----------

